# Chattanooga TN last Saturday of the month River park Ride



## dorr (Apr 22, 2014)

There is a group of us that meet the last Saturday of each month and ride the river park along the river.  We meet at Chickamauga Dam in Chattanooga TN at 9:30 and pull out at 10 am sharp.  We ride 8 miles to downtown Chattanooga eat a bite of lunch ride around town then ride back.  There is always a good crowd and have lots of fun sharing stories of bicycles and getting a little exercise.  You never know who will show up or what they will be riding.  If you are close (we have had some to drive 150 miles to ride with us) we hope to see you Saturday April 26, 2014.  We have been doing this for over a year so let me know if you have further questions.


----------



## dorr (May 27, 2014)

This Saturday May 31, 2014 will be our monthly ride on the beautiful River Greenway in Chattanooga TN.  Any one who loves riding bikes will love this beautiful 8 mile ride from Chickamauga Dam to downtown Chattanooga.  We will stop for a bite to eat at Buffalo Wild Wings and then ride back (total ride around 17 miles).  We meet at Chickamauga Dam in Chattanooga TN at 9:30 am and pull out at 10 am sharp.  We are usually back around 2:30 or 3 pm.   When arriving at the dam, drive up to the last parking lot next to the park.  I will be in a black GET-A-GRIP T-Shirt.  Hope to see you there.


----------



## Freqman1 (May 27, 2014)

I won't make it this month but July may be a possibility. This is a four+ hour ride for me but sounds like fun. How many normally show up? V/r Shawn


----------



## dorr (May 28, 2014)

We have had as many as 10 and as little as 4.  We are still in the building stages as we just started last year.  We that show up have always had a great time and look forward to meeting new people and seeing some great bikes.  I agree 4 hours is a long trip for a ride but hope you can make it sometime.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 1, 2014)

I've PM'd Dorr twice with no response but need to know if this is going to happen on 26 July before I start making hotel reservations? Anyone else here done this one? V/r Shawn


----------

